# A Few Foods I'm Not Sure Of -



## firefly23 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't find anything on the following foods, whether they are ok or not - any help please?Brazil nuts, Red currants, cocoa. Also anyone got any ideas what could replace coffee/chicory coffee as I'm getting fed up with just tea and water and don't like fruit teas! What about a probiotic like acidophilus, would that help or is that a no-no too? Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Firefly are they ok for what? You haven't said what your symptoms are or what you are referring to....????


----------



## firefly23 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, I'm trying to follow the FODMAPs diet, so don't know if they are allowed or not. Also not sure about carob!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Cocoa is high-FODMAP but I seem to get away with eating a small amount of dark chocolate.Not sure about the currents; dried no but fresh maybe.Chicory coffee is out, but regular coffee should be ok unless it irritates you. I like Ginger tea.Lots of people swear by Probiotics but they cause me flare-ups. I read a post somewhere that some of them contain lactose; maybe that is my problem, as that is a FODMAP as well..


----------



## Bressen (Jan 30, 2012)

Well i have no any idea about these food. In my opinion we should not eat any kind of food without any idea. We should identify about food before eating.


----------

